# Paul Zazarine dies



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Paul Zazarine dies
Tuesday - January, 04 2011 
Posted by:
William Vantuono 










Paul Zazarine, renowned in the automotive hobby as a musclecar expert and photojournalist and author, died January 3. 
Zazarine spent 30 years in the automotive hobby magazine industry, first as a freelance writer and photographer. In 1985, he was appointed Editor of Musclecar Review magazine at Dobbs Publications. While at Dobbs, Zazarine launched several titles, including Mopar Muscle, Corvette Fever and Chevy Truck. He was promoted to Editorial Director at Dobbs in 1989 and to Vice President in 1996. 

Zazarine joined Pontiac Enthusiast magazine as Editorial Director and Associate Publisher in 2000, and brokered the magazine’s sale to Amos Press in 2003. While at Amos, he launched Musclecar Enthusiast, Mustang Enthusiast and Corvette Enthusiast, all in the same year. Zazarine left Amos in 2004 to become a freelance writer and photographer, and up until his death contributed to over a dozen automotive titles, among them Popular Hot Rodding, Corvette, Car Collector, Collectable Automobile, Vette, and Musclecar Review. 

Zazarine wrote 10 musclecar books throughout his career, and is well known throughout the Pontiac hobby as author of Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide 1964-1972 (with Chuck Roberts); Illustrated GTO Buyer’s Guide; Pontiac’s Greatest Decade 1959-1969: The Wide Track Era (An Illustrated History); GTO, 1964-1967 (Muscle Car Color History); GTO Recognition Guide; and GTO: The Legend Returns.. He was co-author on Jim Wangers’ Glory Days: When Passion and Horsepower Ruled Detroit. At the time of his death, Zazarine was writing a book on Super Stock racecars. 

Zazarine was also a guest on various SPEED Channel programs. His most frequent appearances were on American Musclecar, produced by Stan Rarden. 

Zazarine, who lived in Lakeland, Florida, is survived by his wife, Lexi. 

There will be a memorial on January 16, 2011 at 6:00 p.m. to celebrate Zazarine’s life at Carl Black Buick-GMC, 11500 East Colonial Drive, Orlando, FL 32817. 

The March 2011 issue of The Legend, the GTOAA’s monthly magazine, will be a tribute to Paul Zazarine and his contributions to the GTO hobby. GTOAA members with personal recollections or interesting anecdotes about Zazarine who would like to contribute to the magazine should email material to Tom Szymczyk, Editor, at [email protected] by no later than January 23.

GTO Association of America


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

I just saw this. Years ago, when I had my 67 and was active in a local California chapter of the Pontiac Oakland Club International (POCI), I remember having some written interaction with Paul. I always thought how cool it would be to be paid to talk about the GTO. Paul will be missed, I am sorry I am just now seeing this notice


----------



## sik goat (Aug 20, 2010)

RIP.. sounded like a good guy.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

he was one of the best at what he did thats for sure !!


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

blackplate65 said:


> he was one of the best at what he did thats for sure !!


he was a great musclecar guy. he signed two of my gto books, " from one gto lover to another"..Paul Zazarine.


----------

